# Importing my cellar



## Angela & Robert (Oct 31, 2010)

Not as grand as it sounds, but I've some whiskies and wine that I'd like to bring when we arrive (457 four year visa, not yet permanent).

Our "UPE" (unaccompanied personal efffects) will include all the stuff currently at home - including some nice malts and wine from France. 

Rather than spend the next 3 months pie-eyed, can anyone advise on how these bottles will be treated - pay duty (if so, how much %) or will they get in as duty-paid (as already paid elsewhere)?

Brilliant forum; many thanks to all who mod it.

R & A


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should make a visit to the AU Customs website, they treat wine and alcohol differently. 

Here is the website to start at: Customs home page

Duty? Not sure, I would say yes in most cases.



Angela & Robert said:


> Not as grand as it sounds, but I've some whiskies and wine that I'd like to bring when we arrive (457 four year visa, not yet permanent).
> 
> Our "UPE" (unaccompanied personal efffects) will include all the stuff currently at home - including some nice malts and wine from France.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd also say that you'll be stung for the duty.. This pages might be useful ::: eBay Australia Guides - The A-Z of Importing into Australia. Duty GST Customs


----------



## Angela & Robert (Oct 31, 2010)

*Many thanks*

to Amaslam and Zultan.

I think it hinges in whether we are "migrants"; a 457 visa is temporary so I think we are not migrants. "First-time migrants" pay no duty or GST except on certain items (cars etc.)

If we have to pay, wine is a no-go - 5% duty then 29% Wine Equalisation Tax on Value+Duty+Transport costs, THEN 10% GST on the total of all the above! 

So just under 50% tax. (Paying tax on a tax on a tax - governments are the same the world over).

Still researching whisky; since there is no great production in Oz I think it might just be 5% plus 10% GST; only problem is proving original cost/current value but at least £ to AUD helps!

Thanks again

Robert


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

According to this link you will be liable for duty on Alcohol (& Tobacco) regardless of whether you're considered a first time migrant or not: www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/UPE_factsheet.pdf



> Duty free concessions that apply to alcohol and tobacco products that you carry with you when you arrive in Australia *do not apply* to unaccompanied goods. Alcohol and tobacco products that are imported with your UPEs will be subject to duty, GST and/or Wine Equalisation TAX (WET).


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely lots and lots of Tax no matter how long you are staying , be careful , they can also confiscate your wines as well and make you pay tax as well.


----------

